# HP Pavilion dv7 Not Accepting AC Power



## Xishem

I'm having issues with my HP Pavilion dv7-1245dx. I've had it happen a couple of times, but this time it doesn't seem to be resolving itself by just sitting (like it has in the past). The issue is that the laptop doesn't seem to be getting power from the AC adapter. The battery doesn't charge and it won't run on just AC power. I've read online that other people have had this issue with Hewlett Packards, and I was wondering what could possibly be the issue? Other people on the internet have said that replacing the battery and/or AC adapter have not solved the issue.

Is it a motherboard issue, or what? It's done this two or three times in the past and usually after it's been on and awake for quite a while. It will just stop charging, and the battery will drain until it dies, and after that the charging light by the power jack won't come on anymore. In the past, I've just let it set overnight or for a few hours and it has "magically" fixed itself. I had just assumed that it was some sort of overheating problem, because the power adapter and the laptop itself usually get very hot while the laptop is running (which are both very common issues with HP laptops, I've heard). But this time it doesn't seem to be resurrecting itself, and I was wondering if there is possibly a permanent fix without going through HP? Because I have a feeling that all they are going to do is sell me something that isn't going to work in the long run.

Thanks,
Tyler


----------



## johnb35

It could be that your power port is loose from the motherboard and needs to be resoldered or a new connector put in.  Try jiggling the cord where it meets the laptop and see if it starts charging.


----------



## Xishem

I've tried that to no avail. It seems to be a fairly solid jack. Very little movement, even when I try pushing it around a bit.

Edit: HP tech support said it is the AC adapter and offered to replace it for the extremely low price of $90.04 -- they really don't have any problem ripping you off despite their being a multi-billion-dollar corporation. I'll check with an adapter I know works when I get the chance. I really hope it's something as simple (and cheap) as that.

Edit2: Well, as it turns out, it was the adapter that had gone bad. And now I feel stupid for wasting your time  Thanks for the help.


----------

